# Traveling on Expired Residence Permit



## thecgoers (Sep 16, 2019)

Greetings,

I am from The US and have a 1-year residence permit for studies and am able to renew it as I will be continuing my studies......my permit expires on the 10th and January and I would like to travel after this time...the problem is there are no SEF meetings.
Would I be able to leave the EU with the expired residence permit as well as my confirmed SEF date? OR
Could I leave for 90-days and come back on a tourist visa and go to renew by expired residence card?

Thank you


----------

